

Researchers discover first sensor of Earth's magnetic field in an animal - mikek
http://phys.org/news/2015-06-sensor-earth-magnetic-field-animal.html

======
mikek
Original paper:
[http://elifesciences.org/content/early/2015/06/17/eLife.0749...](http://elifesciences.org/content/early/2015/06/17/eLife.07493)

